# my pigeon



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi
this is my pigeon...... i need your openion.......

































THANK YOU
IYADO


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

THANKS


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well if that one is a Chinese Owl, it is definitely cute! Is that the opinion you wanted?


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

thank you!!
iyado


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

nice pigeons but there in a nasty place make a proper loft mate not boxes 

and next door chickens What the hell

come on mate give um room not dirty place 

regard faz


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Some sort of an owl


----------

